# Anyone like Oli Brown?



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi all

Went to see him on Wed night, the future of British blues is bright!! this guy is something else. What a future this guy has.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Used to like his brother James.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

James_R said:


> Used to like his brother James.


:lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Hadn't heard of this guy before so thanks for sharing him! Very early first impression; seems a bloody good player that I'd enjoy watching... not so sure about the Jonny Lang style vocals though.

Has he lost the young Mick Fleetwood haircut too? :lol:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

nilitara said:


> :lol:


Sorry I had to. 

Not heard of him, will google and see what hes all about instead of posting smart ar5e replies.

Pleased I got the lol smiley. :thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I like his other brother Newkie..


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

RaceGlazer said:


> I like his other brother Newkie..


:lol:


----------

